# Training martial art/contact sport at home.



## Drillscoach

Let’s talk about training. 

Due to the pandemic many gyms are closed. How do you practice your martial art/contact sport while at home? Do you train with a partner? Also what are your options, if you need to be isolated completely alone. If you are not actually training in the art/sport, then what conditioning exercises will you do that develop you as a martial artist?

I know the training varies, it depends what martial art you are practicing, but I am interested in all the different experiences. For example, training in striking arts is quite easily imaginable, but what about grappling? Also looking for new interesting training ideas.


----------



## Trix

Drillscoach said:


> what about grappling? Also looking for new interesting training ideas.



That's a good question.

I know people have tried to find different exercises & training that would give them a better squeeze / higher finish rates with chokes and subs.

Can't say I've personally invested enough time or effort to say what works and what doesn't.

I've seen some try repetition. Working the same choke/sub over and over. As if it were reps in weight lifting.

Trial and error.

That type of training might not be a great approach in MMA. Working the same technique 10,000x and relying on it could make someone too predictable.


----------

